# EPA 608 Testing ?



## Liquid Force (Feb 26, 2007)

If you study on your own, and go to a local HVAC distributor or wherever(?) it is they give the proctored exams, how much does it cost to get the universal certification? And how long does the test take approximately? 

I've seen the online open book courses/tests where you can pay $35 and get your type I cert through the mail in a few days, but haven't found any info on how much it cost to get the universal cert. I've been reading the 18th edition of "Modern Refrigeration and Air Conditioning" and after reading most of, if not all of this book, I think I should just go straight for the universal...?

Anyone who's recently taken the test have any input on which areas to focus on specifically? I'm sure refrigerants and recovery will be big, and domestic fridges and freezers for type I, but any suggestions on what to read up on for type II and III? Is it pretty easy to pass first try if you study and are half way intelligent, or is it a real PITA?


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

The Universal EPA test is surprisingly simple to take, go to Johnstone Supply or whoever you choose and buy the kit (Manual, and dvd) for about $120.00 this includes the exam fee, read the book and when you are ready, call them up and they will set a time for your exam.

If you know your trade it will take around an hour tops to take the test I believe they allow you 3, key items are specific dates and recovery techniques although the latter is likely to be different on your test, but the dates are always key.

Everything is in the book that you need to know, maybe a handfull of trade specific questions, and you must have a good memory because it is a closed book exam.

Good luck


----------

